# Coil wiring help for 68 GTO



## Tim68GTO (May 30, 2013)

Where do the two black wires (joined to single connector) on the coil positive go?

The red goes to the distributor but without stripping back the wires all the way to the firewall and through I am hoping someone can let me know what they are for.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

They both go to the main body/fuse block connector, down low on the driver's side of the firewall.

One should be the resistor wire (from "Run" or "IGN 1" position on the ignition switch) and the other is the full 12V feed from the ignition switch in the "Start" (IGN 2) position.

If your car has an original style harness, the resistor wire (Run) is the Pink/Black wire. The Start wire is black with a yellow stripe.

"Run" wire goes to pin J on the fuse block connector.
"Start" wire goes to pin K on the fuse block connector.


----------

